# Where is the help that N.O. needs?



## texasgirl (Sep 2, 2005)

We are faster at helping others than we are at helping our own!!! This link is what Mayor Ray Nagin is saying.


http://www.cnn.com/2005/US/09/02/katrina.nagin/index.html


----------



## licia (Sep 2, 2005)

I agree that not enough is being done - however, I don't see why the locals weren't doing something before the others could get there. It seems like everyone was waiting on everyone else to do something.  The whole thing is being handled disgracefully.  Of course the people who could get out and didn't, the ones who decided to loot and general trouble makers have done everything they could to slow things down. The shootings are completely stupid and I think the ones shooting should be shot on the spot. They aren't up to any good cause and only complicating an already horrible condition while endangering anyone trying to help.  I know I wouldn't be going in there if thugs, rapists and gangs with ak47's were what I would be up against.  A completely terrible situation all the way around. May God have mercy on all.


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 2, 2005)

some of the military stationed here were called out today to deal with those trouble makers. They were also given orders to shoot to kill.I don't know if that is needed, but, I just hope that it doesn't get out of hand and someone get a little gun happy on the wrong people.


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 2, 2005)

BTW, any admins that feel this is getting political, just delete it. I don't want to break any rules.


----------



## Raine (Sep 2, 2005)

If America doesn't change, we are looking at the future of America.

The fall will terribly great.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Sep 2, 2005)

Raine said:
			
		

> If America doesn't change, we are looking at the future of America.
> 
> The fall will terribly great.


 
I'm not a HUGE Star Wars freak, but this reminds me of a line (I think from one of the video games)

"To fall is such a quiet thing. Much more horrible is admitting it"

John


----------



## Raine (Sep 2, 2005)

From London


http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20050902/wl_uk_afp/usweatherbritainreax_050902072158;_ylt=AnRImXlLUZqJh0yFhLaxdbW4v0gC;_ylu=X3oDMTA2ZGZwam4yBHNlYwNmYw


----------



## ronjohn55 (Sep 2, 2005)

Of course, it probably is worth noting that the 90,000 square mile area that was basically destroyed by the storm is about the same size as the United Kingdom...

Not that I mind them commenting on things, but how well would they have dealt with it?

John


----------



## pdswife (Sep 2, 2005)

The whole thing is just sad.........


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 2, 2005)

FINALLY!!!!!

http://www.cnn.com/2005/US/09/02/katrina.impact/index.html


----------



## wasabi (Sep 2, 2005)

Here in Hawaii, we are wondering what would happen if a disaster like the one in the south ever hits us. FOUR DAYS, and some had no help at all! Imagine getting help from the gov. here in the islands.

I've been praying every day for those poor souls that have lost everything. Where is the food and water that our donations paid for? May God Bless us, all.


----------



## wasabi (Sep 2, 2005)

Supplies are here........4 days to late! Funny how the help came right when the Prez. was there.


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 2, 2005)

I just pray that it's not too late for the weaker ones there!!!


----------



## middie (Sep 2, 2005)

Let's just hope things get better real soon
other than worse with every passing minute.


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 2, 2005)

Abus carrying evacuees, has overturned in Opelousas, Louisiana on their way to Texas. One man was killed and 10 seriously injured. Like these poor people haven't gone through enough


----------



## mish (Sep 2, 2005)

I caught a little of Ted Koppel on Night Line last night. Was sorry I missed some of the show.  He seemed to pose all the questions we've asked ourselves.  I'm hoping there will be a follow-up this evening...if any one has a chance to tune in (channel 7). Can't help thinking this will affect all of us in the coming months in one way or another. For now, thinking try to make the most of each day & be good to one another.  Terrible situation. At a loss for words. Hoping for the best.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Sep 2, 2005)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Abus carrying evacuees, has overturned in Opelousas, Louisiana on their way to Texas. One man was killed and 10 seriously injured. Like these poor people haven't gone through enough


 
Oh my, I hadn't heard that! 

I hav so much sympathy, especially for the folks that were in the Superdome. They were they people that for whatever reason, couldn't evacuate and had to ride out the storm - then to go through all of this...

I've lived through an F5 tornado - major storms like this are basically **** on earth....

John


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 2, 2005)

http://www.wfaa.com/sharedcontent/dws/wfaa/katrina/stories/wfaa050902_am_busax.1bfe9697.html


----------



## Dove (Sep 2, 2005)

I ask "why didn't the States close by send in busses to take out the ones who didn't have a way to get out??

We have been in numbers  2 and 3 and believe me if I was told a 5 was on it's way..I would have walked out.


----------



## wannabake (Sep 2, 2005)

This has been a sad sad week. It's devastating. I just can't watch any more. It's too heartbreaking!! 

I watched some of the hurricane relief tonight and I was a mess by the time Faith Hill started singing. I had to turn it off. First time my tv's been off in a very very long time, But I think I'm getting depressed. 

I can't imagine living through such a thing then to have nothing not even a glass of cold water. Something we take for granted. We are all very lucky. Thankfully Are bodies were made to persevere through hard times, and our spirit's to bounce back, but I think this will change a lot of people forever. 

God bless those who are suffering and give us all the means to come out of this as better people, who have learned something this week. About whats turly important, how fortunate we really are and just how easy it can be taken away.

Life's about lessons and I know I've learned more than one. 

TC All


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 3, 2005)

Your right wannabake!!
We all need to sit back and rethink our lives sometimes. What we really need and what we can do without.
We need to tell everyone that has had an impact on our lives how much we love them and remember that always!!


----------



## Claire (Sep 3, 2005)

Hubby and I are both veterans and world travelers, and have not been happy with the response to New Orleans.  Texas, right next door, and I might add, the home of our esteemed president, has a military presence that could challenge many countries, yet their national guard wasn't called out to help right away, and they could have been mobilized within hours.  BTW, the National Guard "belongs" to the governer of each state.  The president can call them up, but as a general rule, for local emergencies, the governer of each state decides what is going to happen with his/her own troops.  Hubby believes that the commisioner of police and the mayor are guilty of cowardice under fire. There were thousands at the superdome, and where was the mayor?   Even when we went there as tourists, eveyone knew if a hurricane hit the city, it would be a disaster.  When it happened, where were the "leaders"?  No wonder the young won't vote.


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 3, 2005)

The USA has always had the policy of politely refusing offers of aid.  Offers have been made from countries like mine (UK), Germany, Canada, Australia, France and even South American countries who have little to give. It has all been refused. 

I think this is extremely short-sighted of the US Govt.  We WANT to help.  LA and Mississippi need help.  It has been nothing short of a scandal for it to take so long to get aid into the stricken areas.

My heart goes out to all those who are caught up in the catastrophe.


----------



## GB (Sep 3, 2005)

This is certainly a tragedy of massive proportions and it is just going to get worse before it gets better.

Lets keep in mind that we can not discuss politics here. Please keep this thread void of any political comments. I know with a situation like this that that is not going to be easy, but it is something we must do. Thanks everyone.


----------



## TexCin (Sep 3, 2005)

I know Texas is doing all it can to help their neighbors. We've taken in as many as we can and are telling them to keep on coming. People here are doing everything they can to help. I live in the Houston area. It's just amazing.  It is sad though that with the good people, are coming a lot of bad ones. People who are looters and druggies that have not had their drugs and are going through withdrawal, people who have lost it and need help. Unfortunately , these people are having to live together.  I feel like everyone is doing what they can. No one was prepared for this and should have been. Especially New Orleans. They've just been very lucky. It was a matter of time. It could have easily hit my area. I would have gotten out of the area quickly. People need to quit worrying about the what ifs, and they should of, and just start doing what they can to help.  Oh, and don't forget the animals.  They need help too!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Sep 3, 2005)

Ohhh goodie! A discussion I can sink my teeth into!  

How do you mobilize what is needed at the drop of a hat? This is NOT just New Orleans. This is the whole Gulf Coast.  Did we know this was going to happen on this scale? no. Could this have been done quicker? Probably. How much quicker? Possibly one day sooner. Whos to blame? The people that COULD have left when they were told its MANDITORY to leave. Ride a bike. Run. Walk. Whatever. The people that my heart hurts most for are the ones that were in the hospitals and the elderly. They had no choice. 

The government is doing their best to mobilize what needs to get there. And if you are perfect please tell us. If you can see into the future please tell us.  

Whether you agree with me or not I still love ya. Lets work the problem and quit pointing fingers. Lets do our best to encourage and help the good folks that need it.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Sep 3, 2005)

This not an argument, just a factual clarification.
Ishbel said:


> The USA has always had the policy of politely refusing offers of aid. Offers have been made from countries like mine (UK), Germany, Canada, Australia, France and even South American countries who have little to give. It has all been refused.


 




> She said the United States had turned down no offer of assistance from overseas, but is being deliberate about how it accepts offers


 
http://washingtontimes.com/world/20050902-094525-4794r.htm

God bless the countries that are helping! THANK YOU!


----------



## wasabi (Sep 3, 2005)

It's all well and good to say now's not the time to point fingers. Who will tell that to the families who have lost loved ones waiting, and waiting for help.

And yes, they did know it was going to be bad. Why did they issue a mandatory evacuation? Some one dropped the ball somewhere.

I love you too, Sush.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Sep 3, 2005)

*looking into Wasabi's eyes* I love you too you Macadamia Nut!


----------



## wasabi (Sep 3, 2005)

Awwww shucks you silver tonged devil.


----------



## middie (Sep 4, 2005)

I love you too you Macadamia Nut


awwwwwwwww sush that's sooooo cute !!!!!!


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 4, 2005)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> The government is doing their best to mobilize what needs to get there.




The USDA Forest Service has mobilized 6 Type I Incident Management Teams to the Gulf Coast. My district ranger left for that area 5 days ago. Type I Incident Management teams are used to mobilizing personnel, equipment, supplies, and etc. for large incidents. 

Here is a blurb from the our website about what the incident management teams are doing. These teams are normally used to support large wildfires. Due to the draw down of personnel helping with Katrina our National Preparedness Level is a Level 4 with 5 being the highest. 



HURRICANE KATRINA SUPPORT, Federal Emergency Management Agency. Emergency Support Function #4 is staffed at the Regional Response Coordination Centers in Atlanta, GA and Denton, TX. Six Type 1 Incident Management Teams (Custer, Quesinberry, Pincha-Tulley, Gelobter, Cable and Molumby) are assigned. Custer’s Team is managing a field hospital and refugee camp at the Louis Armstrong New Orleans International Airport in Port Allen, LA. Quesinberry’s Team is managing a mobilization center in Meridian, MS. Pincha-Tulley’s Team is managing two camps and supporting the receiving and distribution of relief supplies at Stennis Space Center in MS. Gelobter’s Team is managing a base camp at Montgomery, AL. Cable’s Team is assigned to Metairie, LA. Molumby’s Team is being assigned to San Gabriel, LA.​ 
Two Type 2 Incident Management Teams (Lineback and Mullenix) are assigned. Lineback’s Team is providing support for the receiving and distribution of supplies and resources at a mobilization center in Camp Beauregard, Pineville, LA. Mullenix’s Team is being assigned to San Antonio, TX. A Texas State Incident Management Team is assigned at Baton Rouge, LA. A North Carolina State Incident Management Team (Hildreth) has been ordered. A Planning Team (Terry) is supporting relief efforts at the Long Term Recovery Center in Orlando, FL.

Four Logistics Management Teams have been mobilized; two to Meridian, MS, and one each to Maxwell Air Force Base, AL and Barksdale Air Force Base, LA. A Florida State All Risk Incident Management Team (Hill) has been assigned to Biloxi, MS. The Team is providing logistical support to Florida Urban Search and Rescue teams. A Florida State Incident Management Team (Jones) has established a Logistics Staging Area at Stennis Space Center in MS. The Team is helping with distribution of relief supplies throughout southern Mississippi. Two National Park Service All Risk Teams are assigned, one each in Everglades NP and Ocean Spring,



http://www.nifc.gov/nicc/sitreprt.pdf


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Sep 4, 2005)

The attachment says it all! Thanks Sierra!


----------



## licia (Sep 4, 2005)

All of this has reminded me what a really good governor we have. Jeb is quick to get everything started as soon as the storm has gotten away.  He doesn't wait for the federal guys to move in. He is hands on in every step.  Also he visits every county periodically. We see him even if there isn't a problem. I wish NO had been so blessed to have one like him.


----------



## marmalady (Sep 4, 2005)

He also has a personal ear at the White House, which can't hurt. 


But I do know what you're saying; I wish we had seen more of the NO mayor and LA governor; what I did see of them was pretty incompetent, IMHO.

I remember during Hugo, the visual presence of our mayor and chief of police brought is all comfort; their leadership provided some stability to our own nightmares.


----------



## GB (Sep 4, 2005)

Everyone, I  need to ask one more time to keep this conversation void of ALL political comments. This includes things of a positive nature. I think this thread is a great thread and very valuable, but rules are rules and we need to respect them. Please feel free to discuss this topic, but leave the government and governors and anything else political out of it. I know it is not easy as those things are completely intertwined in this subject, but please understand that will someone might think someone is doing a great job there are others who will think they are not. This is not a place for those types of discussions. We have been kind of lenient on the rules in this thread because of the sensitive nature of the topic, but please lets respect the rules so that this thread can continue and hopefully help with peoples healing process in some small way. Thank you for understanding!


----------



## marmalady (Sep 4, 2005)

Sorry, GB - delete if you want to - my bad! Sometimes the fingers do the walking before the brain does the talking!


----------



## GB (Sep 4, 2005)

Thanks Marm. This is a hard subject to not get polical in so a little leeway is appropriate here I think. It is not just you Marm and my comments were not directed at any one person. Just a general reminder to everyone. Thanks


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 4, 2005)

I just read that we have taken in an estimated 223,000 people And you also have to think of how many in are in other states.
Thankfully, we're going to get some relief as far as the cost.
We were worried about having enough to keep them here as long as they need to and now we'll be getting some federal relief while they are here to help with food, water and housing. I just hope that it won't take to long for these poor souls to get back to their normal lives. I can't imagine how hard it must be to rely on strangers for something as little as underwear or shoes. They are so lost! I watch them on the news everyday and just cry with them.


----------



## Claire (Sep 4, 2005)

BTW, Texas girl and others, I was in no way denigrating the people of Texas -- some of the most wonderful people I've met.  Just that IMO (and I have tons of military life experience) better and faster use could have been made of the troops who are within hours of the city.  I was trashing the slow response of the Powers Who Be.    Shoot to kill is something I've never actually heard said in a civil situation; HOWEVER, if the person facing you has a gun and S/He is going to shoot to kill, then what are ya gonna do?  I sincerely wish it wouldn't come to that, and believe me, any soldiers/sailors/airmen I know certainly wouldn't.  I simply believe that if our so-called leaders had responded faster, perhaps it wouldn't have come to this.  

For example, has anyone ever heard of a duck?  There are fleets of them for tourism use in Florida, Arkansas, and Wisconsin, and the ones even in Wisconsin could have been there by now, the ones in Arkansas and Florida within 48 hours.  Whoever owns these "odd ducks", Shame On You.  

I fear that our American social fabric is going to feel repurcussions on this one for many years.  I'm glad I enjoyed New Orleans when I did, because I don't think it will ever be the same again.  How sad, a true loss that will not be fixed any time soon.


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 4, 2005)

Just to edit what I meant as far as the shoot to kill, it is meant only on the snipers that are shooting at medical, military, reporters and law inforcement. As we watch the news, there are bullets flying all over and these reporters have become targets themselves also.
They are acting like terrorists! It has gone past being scared and hungry, it has become a game to them.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Sep 4, 2005)

Claire Wrote:



> For example, has anyone ever heard of a duck? There are fleets of them for tourism use in Florida, Arkansas, and Wisconsin, and the ones even in Wisconsin could have been there by now, the ones in Arkansas and Florida within 48 hours. Whoever owns these "odd ducks", Shame On You.



I understand what youre saying Claire. I have been on The Ducks up in Wisconsin..... I LOVE them! 
Anyhew, those machines are upwards of 60 years old. They require constant maintenance and very hard to get replacement parts. They just arent in the condition to go and drive a 1000 plus miles AND operation in a rescue mission. They would be more of a hinderance than a help. Its like taking a 1945 tank into combat. 
And its funny, we think alike. I thought of that too.


----------



## Brooksy (Sep 4, 2005)

Unfortunately none of us will ever know why the relief effort was held up for so long.

From my experiences over here (Cyclone Tracey & Darwin amongst others), public servants are really shy about pressing the "go button" in case their superiors go off their nut. Empire builders do not like others pinching or usurping their authority and these people will be found out.

It is with great saddness that we still hear of the unfortunate dying as they wait and hoodlums & thugs firing on rescue personnel.

The individuals & authourites who refused to allow access to heavy vehicles, machinery and buses all of which could have been be used to get people out in the early hours & days after the storm should be held accountable for the suffering of the innocent, the young and the frail.

Every hour of every day I pray and think of all those who are in distress. I think of those who I have held in comfort in the past, not being able to do anything else but to try and ease their distress. Flashbacks are terrible.

Interviews with people still in N.O. say that they can't understand why their Country has foresaken them. Individuals (not their Country) have foresaken them by holding back the miles & miles of buses waiting to get in and ferry people out. The truckloads of relief supplies that extend out of sight are only now being allowed to trickle in. The air should be filled with helicopters & light aircraft moving food & relief personnel into N.O.

I am really upset and angry, and I apologise to anyone I may have upset.


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 4, 2005)

Well, the shoot to kill has started. I just don't understand. These people survive the worst thing they have probably been through and now are acting like terrorists against the people who are trying to help them. Go figure!! 
http://www.wfaa.com/sharedcontent/dws/wfaa/latestnews/stories/wfaa050904_mo_armycorpsshot.2650c6c9.html

And there are STILL people that refuse to leave 0
http://www.wfaa.com/


----------



## licia (Sep 4, 2005)

I can really see the need to focus on what is really important in our lives and pay less attention to the rest.  In our area we don't usually get the brunt of a hurricane, but the tragedy of La, Miss and Ala, and also the panhandle of Florida has made me start thinking about how senseless it is to be so attached to mere "things". Should a major storm come our way, I want to be able to grab only what can't be replaced and take off to safer territory.  We still have a lot of hurricane season left and I'm certainly hoping it will be very mild from here on.


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 5, 2005)

It was interesting that on the list of help offered (shown in a previous post, the uk's name was missing - but according to a Washington paper, 1 september, the UK HAD offered help.

Last update: September 1, 2005 at 1:39 PM 
Two dozen nations offer aid 
Associated Press 
September 1, 2005 KAT0902.FOREIGN 


WASHINGTON — In a dramatic turnabout, the United States is now on the receiving end of help from around the world as some two dozen countries offer post-hurricane assistance. 

Venezuela, a target of frequent criticism by the Bush administration, offered humanitarian aid and fuel. Venezuela's Citgo Petroleum Corp. pledged a $1 million donation for hurricane aid. 

With offers from the four corners of the globe pouring in, Secretary of State Condoleezza Rice has decided "no offer that can help alleviate the suffering of the people in the afflicted area will be refused,'' State Department spokesman Sean McCormack said Thursday. 

However, in Moscow, a Russian official said the U.S. Federal Emergency Management Agency had rejected a Russian offer to dispatch rescue teams and other aid. 

On Tuesday, President Vladimir Putin sent condolences to President Bush and said Russia was prepared to help if asked. 

Boats, aircraft, tents, blankets, generators, cash assistance and medical teams have been offered to the U.S. government in Washington or in embassies overseas. 

*Offers have been received from Russia, Japan, Canada, France, Honduras, Germany, Venezuela, Jamaica, Australia, the United Kingdom, the Netherlands, Switzerland, Greece, Hungary, Colombia, the Dominican Republic, El Salvador, Mexico, China, South Korea, Israel, the United Arab Emirates, NATO and the Organization of American States, the spokesman said.* 

Still, Bush told ABC-TV: "I'm not expecting much from foreign nations because we hadn't asked for it. I do expect a lot of sympathy and perhaps some will send cash dollars. But this country's going to rise up and take care of it.'' 

"You know,'' he said, "we would love help, but we're going to take care of our own business as well, and there's no doubt in my mind we'll succeed. And there's no doubt in my mind, as I sit here talking to you, that New Orleans is going to rise up again as a great city.'' 

Historically, the United States provides assistance to other countries experiencing earthquakes, floods and other disasters. 

Germany, which was rebuilt after World War II largely by the U.S. Marshall Plan, offered its help in a telephone call to Rice. 

"The German Government is prepared to do all that is humanly possible,'' the German embassy said. In his call, German Foreign Minister Joschka Fischer assured Rice of Germany's solidarity with its American friends in a difficult time, the embassy said. 

Israeli Ambassador Daniel Ayalon called Wednesday at the State Department to offer condolences and assistance. Israel is the largest recipient of U.S. aid, about $2.2 billion a year. 

From http://www.startribune.com/stories/125/5591456.html


This morning's news bulletin showed RAF planes loaded with camp beds and army 24-hour supply packs being loaded in answer to the US's request to the european union for Assistance. Mind you, our Army rations ARE rubbish in comparison to the much more tasty US ones.... but they will keep the wolf from the door for some of those poor refugees.


----------



## Alix (Sep 5, 2005)

Hey Ishbel, I think at the time of the post that information had not yet come to light. 

I know that many people I have spoken to in Texas are very grateful for the outpouring of offers to help. 

It is wonderful to know that in spite of all the political machinations, we really ARE all there to help one another through trouble.


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 14, 2005)

Here is an update on what the USDA Forest Service is doing to support the citizens effected by Katrina. Note the message about the solar flares. We also had trouble with our GPS units late last week.  IMT's are incident management teams.  


*USDA**Forest** Service*
*Fire and Aviation Management*
*Briefing Paper*

Date: Tuesday, September 13, 2005 Time: 8:00 am 


*Topic: *USDA Forest Service Non-Fire Emergency Management
*Issue: *Interagency Hurricane Support

*Background: *Category 4 Hurricane Katrina made landfall with 140 mph winds on the Gulf Coast of Louisiana, Mississippi, Alabama, and the Florida Panhandle Monday morning August 29, 2005.

*Key Points*


There are 33 Type 2 crews, 23 Type 2 IA crews, 1 Type 1 crew, and 41 camp crews (98 crews total), 5 aircraft, and 1800 overhead totaling approximately 4,500 personnel on the incident.

Currently the Forest Service has $220 million in spending authority.

Today, for the first time since Katrina battered the Gulf Coast on August 29, limited passenger service is scheduled to begin at Louis Armstrong International Airport in New Orleans.

Critical Incident Stress Debriefing Teams are in place and available to incident personnel.

Meridian Staging Area camp personnel are sharing sack lunches with those evacuees displaced by the hurricane and much needed fuel (36,000 gallons to date) to 11 hospitals and one blood center.

IMT (Wilcock) is shipping out as many trailers as it is receiving. Staffing increases have helped the tam increase the numbers of trailers received and distributed. All sites continue to receive hundreds of trailers, shipping those that meet requirements as soon as possible. The team is continuing to plan its staff for 24 hour coverage.

IMT (Pincha-Tully) is now supporting three base camps and a staging area. The base camp is supporting NASA employees and their families, Army Corps of Engineers, Army National Guard, US Navy, various county and state assets from MS, FL, TX, U.S. Navy, Nextel, Motorola, Urban Search and Rescue Teams and FEMA. The staging area is one of the largest air operations in the storm-affected area. The crews unload, refuel and store ten to twelve 747 plane loads of commodities every day. The four camps served 13,000 meals yesterday.

IMT (Custer) Two caterers have provided around 82,000 meals in the last 12 days. Two on-site laundries are providing services to 500-1,000 people per day and three shower units are providing hot showers to approximately 2,000 people. Three sleeping areas totaling around 45,000 square feet and capable of holding 1,000 people are in place, as is once covered dining area capable of seating 1,000 The team is providing on-site GIS assistance radio and satellite communications, repeaters, and other types of data and voice communications support. 

IMT (Philbin) is managing an evacuation center in Phoenix. Many evacuees have been placed in temporary housing and many have found jobs. All agencies are working to together in a concerted effort to help in the transition from the center to temporary (if not permanent) situations.

IMT (Lineback) is supporting a 24-hour per day supply distribution process including warehousing baby food and MREs. They have processed approximately 3,350 semi-truckloads of materiel since 8/28. Fuel depot has pumped 100,000 gallons to date. The team provided a Type 3 Incident Command Team to the Kisatchie National Forest due to multiple fires occurring.

IMT (Thomas) supported 436 first responders and other personnel last night. Personnel are from the American Red Cross, Meridian Hospital Group, US Marines, Hospital Construction Group, Mental Health Workers, Coastal Regional Health workers, base police and camp staff.

A hurricane watch remains in effect from the Santee River, South Carolina to Cape Lookout North Carolina. Early this morning, Ophelia was reported as near stationary with a slow movement toward the north/northwest is expected later today. Maximum sustained winds are near 70 mph with higher gusts.

Seven solar flares have occurred since last Wednesday, including two on Saturday. Solar activity is continuing and satellites have been affected with the possibility of even more serious effects predicted for this week. Some agencies are reporting impacts to electrical power systems, high-frequency communications, and GPS systems due to the strong to severe solar activity.

A link to a map with resources mobilized for Hurricane Katrina response is located at http://gacc.nifc.gov/sacc/predictive/intelligence/Resource_Map.pdf.


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 14, 2005)

This is a list of all our Teams, what their role is and where they are. As you can see the Forest Service has many personnel helping. Keep your fingers crossed that we don't have any major wildfires. But I am glad that we have been able to send folks to help.

AREA COMMAND -WILLIAMS-RHODES
Incident Coordination
Atlanta, GA

Incident Management Team (T1) - Quesinberry
Mob. Center
Meridian, MS

Incident Management Team (T1)- Pincha-Tully
Mob. Center/Base Camp
Stennis, MS

Incident Management Team (T1) - Gelobter
Base Camp
Base Camp
Gautier, MS

Mobile, AL
Incident Management Team (T1) - Wilcock
Trailer Staging Mgmt. 
Selma, AL

Incident Management Team (T2) - Hildreth
Staging 
Marietta, GA

Incident Management Team (T2) - Thomas
Base Camp
Gulfport, MS

Incident Management Team (T2) - Smith
Base Camp
Camp Shelby, MS

Incident Management Team (T2) - Furlong
Staging 
Marietta, GA

Logistics Management Team - Prevey
Mob. Center
Maxwell AFB, AL

Logistics Management Team - Humphrey
Mob. Center
Meridian, MS

AREA COMMAND TEAM - RIBAR
Incident Coordination
Baton Rouge, LA

Incident Management Team (T1) - Custer
Base Camp/Mob. Center
New Orleans Airport, LA 

Incident Management Team (T1) - Molumby
Base Camp
St. Gabriel, LA

Incident Management Team (T1) - Cable
Base Camp
New Orleans, LA 

*Cable's IMT is the team that my district ranger is on. We are not expecting him back on the district until October. *

Incident Management Team(T1) - Anderson
Staged
Baton Rouge, LA

Incident Management Team (T2) - Mullenix
Alamodome Mgmt
San Antonio, TX

Incident Management Team (T2) - Stanford
Base Camp
Hammond, LA

Incident Management Team (T2) - Paul
Base Camp (LSU)
Baton Rouge, LA

Incident Management Team (T2) - K. Jenkins
Base Camp
New Orleans Airport

Logistics Management Team - Lineback
Mob Center
Camp Beauregard, LA

Logistics Management Team - Floyd
Mob Center
Barksdale AFB, LA

Logistics Management Team - Hayes
Trailer Staging
Texarkana, AR

Logistics Management Team - Phillips
Trailer Staging
Baton Rouge, LA


----------

